# size needed



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Thought I would ask: I have a ck 3510 But need a bigger tractor for round baler. What model and size would you suggest. I always had JD prior to this, From A to 4020 many in between. Thought I had retired but son wants to get started. Maybe the DK series? Will need cab and air for these old lungs.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

What baler brand/size are you looking at? Big difference in HP requirements. Flat or hilly ground? Please provide a little more information to get an informed response. Are you looking to buy new or used. What will you be using for a cutter? I expect you should be looking at 75HP+(at PTO).B.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

BinVa said:


> What baler brand/size are you looking at? Big difference in HP requirements. Flat or hilly ground? Please provide a little more information to get an informed response. Are you looking to buy new or used. What will you be using for a cutter? I expect you should be looking at 75HP+(at PTO).B.


Ok rookie mistake, my bad, I should not have put size, my concern is mostly in ck or which model is in use, for haying by Kioti owners and works well.. Owner operators will probably say something like "my (model ) works well. That is all I expected. Thanks for your input.


----------

